# Strings vergleichen wie in SQL mit "Like"



## lumpeh (19. Jun 2007)

Hio,

ich versuche grade in Java soetwas wie Like (in SQL) einzuprogrammieren. Und zwar habe ich einen Datenbestand (in einer HashMap) und möchte gerne die Schlüssel suchen anhand von Strings.
Aber ich möchte eben, dass er mir den Schlüssen "Hallo123" auch liefert, wenn er nur nach "Hallo" sucht. 

Jetzt vielleicht mal an meinem konkreten Programm. In der HashMap sind die Artisten von mp3s gespeichert und zu jedem Artisten (key) seine ganzen Lieder. So nun mag ich z.B. nach "Donna" suchen und dann soll er "Madonna" matchen. Das ist halt variabel für meine ganzen Artists...
Gibts in Java evtl sowas schon ?

Oder ist es am einfachsten mit RegExpressions? 

thx


----------



## Der Müde Joe (19. Jun 2007)

String hat da ein paar Dinge
zb regionMatches, startsWith usw

sonst Pattern, Matcher verwenden

fällt mir grad nix anderes ein


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2007)

```
string.contains(string)
```


----------



## lumpeh (19. Jun 2007)

string.contains(string) ist genau das was ich gesucht hab, danke vielmals


----------

